# Photoshopped Vizsla (Rated PG)



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I found this pretty funny and hope some of you get a chuckle out of it too 
My brother took some beautiful shots of Nico last summer and got 3 of them professionally printed so we could frame and hang them as a series.
He warned me that one was heavily photoshopped and made me guess which one and what he'd done. Can you tell?

So here is the photoshopped version:








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And the original:









When I've shown people the comparison it seems like other dog owners don't mind the "Michaelangelo's David look" but most non-dog owners think that the photoshopped version is more appropriate! Either way it's a beautiful shot and the series looks lovely up on our wall.
Just for fun, any v-owner or v-photographer opinions out there?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I go for natural all the time. In most things, too.

I can say the word "Penis" with an absolutely straight face. And I can make direct, unwavering eye contact at the same time.

I do not find their testicles objectionable. Actually, I find neutered dogs really funny looking..in a sad, pathetic way. It looks all wrong not to have a scrotum and testicles...said with an absolutely straight face and with direct eye contact....it's not supposed to be smooth 'n sleek back there.

I never, ever refer to...and find it highly objectionable...when folks refer to neutered dogs as "Fixed"...as if being intact...you know, masculine....makes them somehow "Broken"

P.S. Good looking dog, the heavier muzzle and larger head gives him real presence..and makes him very masculine. Which complements his testicles very nicely.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Gingerling said:


> I never, ever refer to...and find it highly objectionable...when folks refer to neutered dogs as "Fixed"...as if being intact...you know, masculine....makes them somehow "Broken"
> 
> P.S. Good looking dog, the heavier muzzle and larger head gives him real presence..and makes him very masculine. Which complements his testicles very nicely.


I fully agree. Whenever someone asks me when we're going to get him "fixed" I always respond something about how he's not "broken". I try to avoid opining about neutered versus non-neutered ideals at the dog park or in other contexts as we are still vastly outnumbered and the prevalent societal norm is still castration.
Nico is such a sweet boy and has filled out nicely in his chest and glutes even in the 6 months since this photo was taken


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Count me among those who is proud my male Vizsla is intact. I have no doubts about how this positively contributes to his health and condition.

I would not be tempted to photoshop out his man-bits. 

I might have removed the blue dog tag, the unidentifiable white area at the base of the post, and also gently defocused the background to make the dog "pop." But the man parts? I'd be proud to affirm them.

Bill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nico is a beautiful male dog, no need for photoshop.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd stick with original, ding dong


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I sometimes think of these photos as an anecdote when people ask about neutering on this forum... 
you will get flack from a lot of people because there is no hiding that a male dog is intact! Not much fur there on a v!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Nico is handsome but don't intact dogs risk testicular diseases and being more aggressive? Or marking.or chasing after a willing and ready female? Doesn't it also increase the possibility of siring more puppies that can't find a home (although Vizsla puppies altered gorgeous to say the least! ).

Please comment. Thank you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Nico is handsome _*but don't intact dogs risk testicular diseases and being more aggressive?*_ Or marking.or chasing after a willing and ready female? Doesn't it also increase the possibility of siring more puppies that can't find a home (although Vizsla puppies altered gorgeous to say the least! ).
> 
> Please comment. Thank you.


research I've read de-bunks this theory. My vet advised neutering at 6 months as a preventive measure against testicular cancer,,,,she was somewhat taken aback when I asked if we should remove his lungs as well..."you know, to reduce the risk of lung cancer"//


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Nico is handsome but don't intact dogs risk testicular diseases and being more aggressive? Or marking.or chasing after a willing and ready female? Doesn't it also increase the possibility of siring more puppies that can't find a home (although Vizsla puppies altered gorgeous to say the least! ).
> 
> Please comment. Thank you.


Short answer.... No, you are wrong. None of these things are a concern for a responsible pet owner.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Please explain how a responsible pet owner keeps his intact dog from.breeding. I am not saying this to argue but rather to learn. Also why is it.problematic to spay or neuter Vizslas unlike more ordinary breeds? ( I DO believe that Vizslas, GSP site and Weimaraners are extraordinary! ). Thanks again.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Again, I apologize for the typos this cell phone has a mind of its own.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Again, I apologize for the typos this cell phone has a mind of its own.


do a search in the searchbar. cuddlebuglove,,,so we can keep this thread on topic


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Please explain how a responsible pet owner keeps his intact dog from.breeding. I am not saying this to argue but rather to learn. Also why is it.problematic to spay or neuter Vizslas unlike more ordinary breeds? ( I DO believe that Vizslas, GSP site and Weimaraners are extraordinary! ). Thanks again.


You answered your own question when you chose to use the word "Responsible" in the sentence "Explain how a responsible pet owner keeps his intact dog from breeding?" A responsible dog owner keeps his dog..of either gender, mind you... under control so he can't charge out the door in pursuit of breeding opportunities.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Understood. Thank you.


----------

